# Coil Compatibility



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a 2hp horizontal briggs (Gold Boy edger) (engine model 60102). It is not getting a spark. It has the old coil with points and condensor. I'd like to know what other briggs engines have a coil that fit. I would also like to know if there are charts for other compatibilities for parts from one model to the other.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

You can go to an online store,like jackssmallengine.com and get a pretty good idea what will fit what,as far as common engine parts go. For example,here's what engines your coil will fit:

[[[[[[Fits models 60100 (with 2 pole applications), 80100 (with 2 pole applications), 92500, 60500, 80500 and 81500 
For 2 thru 4 HP engines with breaker point ignition.]]]]]]

If it were me,I think I'd try replacing the points and condensor before the coil. I could be wrong,but its a cheaper try and possible fix,and anyway,while you have it apart,it doesn't hurt to replace them. The points are a common wear item. Plus,if the condensor goes bad,you won't have a spark.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The points and condenser are the likely problem in your ignition, but if you want to eliminate them, you can upgrade your setup to a solid state ignition module and that will eliminate the points and condenser.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I took sand paper and cleaned the points, figured this would be a temp fix, but still no spark. Is there a way to check the coil? Is there a way to check the condensor?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The link below will tell you how to check out your ignition system, disregard the word "outboard". Have a good one. Geo

http://assets.fluke.com/appnotes/electricalpower/B0271b_u.pdf


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the fluke pdf file, I saved it for future reffernces. I found a coil in the garage. Not sure if it came off of a 3hp or a 5hp. They look identical (well really really similar). How do I know what it came off of? I dont see a part numer stamped on it.


----------

